# [portage] qu'est-ce donc que /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage

## Poussin

Salut

Alors voilà, je me baladais dans plein de rep histoire de trouver des trucs inutiles à jeter et je me demandais ce qu'était le répertoire /var/cache/edb/ et ses sous répertoire (notamment une arborescence semblable a portage, mais avec des info sur des packets ou que sais-je, mais pour certain, des packets que je ne connais pas et qui ne sont pas dans portage)

une idée?

Merci

P

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Ce ne serait pas la base de données de EIX par hasard ?

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

C'est le cache des métadonnées de portage.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --metadata
> 
>               Transfers metadata cache from ${PORTDIR}/metadata/cache/ to /var/cache/edb/dep/ as is normally  done
> 
>               on  the  tail end of an rsync update using emerge --sync.  This process populates the cache database
> ...

 

----------

